# Östra Silen in Värmland



## Anderson (15. März 2001)

Suche alles Brauchbare über diese Region.
Danke im vorraus![1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Anderson am 15-03-2001 um 22:19.]


----------



## berti (16. März 2001)

Hi Anderson,
ich bin im Mai am Västra Silen, also direkt
nebenan. Was möchtest Du konkret wissen?
Vorab: Sieh mal unter "fiskeland.com" nach, da steht schon fast alles drin, was Du wissen
mußt!!

------------------
Bis dann,
Berti


----------



## Anderson (16. März 2001)

Hi berti!
Danke für den Tip hat mir gut gefallen.Haben für September gebucht.Bin mal gespannt .Viel Glück dann im Mai und Petri.....


----------



## Angelkroeger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*

Moin! war 2006 dort. Wir haben dort im Haus Silen1 von Vöglers gewohnt!  
1 Wurf 1 Hecht aber leider nichts über 80cm! Bester Köder war der Monsterbarsch von Balzer am Schilf geführt! Bin im Juni wieder da, werd dann wieder berichten!


----------



## fraibeuter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*

moin,
also ich war 2006 dort in der nähe von "Bingsfossen".
es war im juni und relativ heiß! 1.wurf 1.hecht aber wie oben schon erwähnt nix über 90cm. vieleicht lag es daran das die dicken brocken sich in tiefere zurückgezogen haben (der see ist teilweise bis zu 45m tief). aber fun war es aufjedenfall auch wenn wir fast nur die schilfkanten beangelt haben! am besten ging gummifisch ca.15cm lang durchsichtig mit rotem schwanz.
nehmt aufjedenfall auch kleine spinner mit denn auch die barsche sind dort gefräßig. ( der größte von 45cm).

die einheimischen erwähnten das wenn man lachs, forelle oder RIESEN hechte fangen will trolling betreiben müsse was uns aber zu langweilig war!

MfG FRAIBEUTER


----------



## danielluecking (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*

Immer noch so hechtreich see??


----------



## brocxxxxx (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*



fraibeuter schrieb:


> moin,
> also ich war 2006 dort in der nähe von "Bingsfossen".
> es war im juni und relativ heiß! 1.wurf 1.hecht aber wie oben schon erwähnt nix über 90cm. vieleicht lag es daran das die dicken brocken sich in tiefere zurückgezogen haben (der see ist teilweise bis zu 45m tief). aber fun war es aufjedenfall auch wenn wir fast nur die schilfkanten beangelt haben! am besten ging gummifisch ca.15cm lang durchsichtig mit rotem schwanz.
> nehmt aufjedenfall auch kleine spinner mit denn auch die barsche sind dort gefräßig. ( der größte von 45cm).
> ...



Hier mal für alle, die am Östra-Silen nur kleine Hechte fangen:
Das mit dem Trolling auf große Hechte ist nur bedingt richtig. Sicher kommt man so an die so genannten Maränenhechte (Freiwasser) schneller heran, einfach weil man ein größeres Gebiet absucht. Aber um vernünftige Fische zu fangen, gibt es wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten. Fakt ist, der See ist sehr tief (übrigens 59 Meter an der tiefsten Stelle), besonders deswegen muss man sich von den Methoden frei machen, die man in den eher flachen Teichen in Småland, Blekinge oder aber in Deutschland anwendet. Nach der Laichzeit ziehen sich die Hechte in tieferes Wasser zurück und suchen Scharkanten und Untiefen, von denen es jede Menge gibt, auf. Spätestens Anfang Juni (hängt ein wenig vom Wetter (Wassertemperatur) ab)), gibts an den Schilfkanten nur noch relativ kleine Fische (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Das bedeutet, weg vom Ufer und raus zu den Unterwasserbergen etc.. Mit "Gummi" oder tiefer laufenden Wobblern lassen diese Stellen sich sehr gut befischen. Ein Echolot ist wichtig, aber mit einer guten Karte und einer vernünftigen Information im Vorwege findet man die Ecken auch so. Ich lebe am Östra-Silen und fische seit 20 Jahren auf die Biester! 2011 war ein gutes Jahr: 453 Hechte in 51 Angeltagen, 19 Fische > 1 Meter, 7 Fische > 1,10 m, Durchschnitt 87,5 cm.
Und ich habe keinen einzigen Tag am Schilf geangelt! Im Frühjahr hätte das Sinn, aber da sind zu viele Hechte, die noch Rogen haben, deswegen will ich nicht und später, weil ich weiß, dass die Mehrzahl an großen Fischen weiter draußen zu finden sind. Wer nähere Info braucht, soll mir eine PN schicken, ich sende Material zurück. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass man, wenn man merkt, dass an den Kanten nichts los ist, weiterhin eine ganze Woche lang dasselbe macht??
In Sachen "Salmoniden" stimmt die Aussage, da kommt man am Schleppen nicht vorbei (wen wunderts, der See ist 20 x 20 km groß!)           

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Omagina (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*

Hallo Andreas,

würde auch gerne mal an den Östra Silen zum angeln gehen.
Daher kann ich alle Infos, wie Tiefenkarte, Ferienhaus usw., gut brauchen.

Freundliche Grüße
Omagina


----------



## sveni (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Östra Silen in Värmland*

Hej Andreas, bin momentan in sillebotten, Boot ist vorhanden, hast Tips für mich wo und wie gerade etwas auf Hecht geht?
LG Sven


----------

